# Gally’s libido



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi all,

To put it bluntly, Gally’s feeling rambunctious. He is mostly taking it out on the cage bars but is also dancing and putting the moves on both Clarence and Gogo. Gogo is having none of it but Clarence seems sometimes to consent but then gets upset if Gally try’s to hop on board.
We not fighting, we’re still sharing toys and perches and Clarence and Gally are still having beaky kisses and preening each other. Both boys have been friendly towards Gogo but she wants them a budgie length away at all times.
Is this burst of budgie hormones normal? Will it pass? We’re kind of used to it but it might raise a blush next time we have visitors!
Gally is definitely the bravest budgie. Everyone is eating from my hand again but Gally is experimenting with chewing my fingers, nails and rings - in case they turn out to be food too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*To help with the continual urge to "mate", ensure your budgie has access to lots of flight/climbing exercise. 
Provide two or three swings to encourage him to keep moving and tire himself out. 
Chew toys like Kabobs and other shredding toys are helpful and you should provide plenty of wood to chew--especially when he is in condition. 

Reduce the number of hours of light he gets as well as the percent of protein and other foods used to bring birds into condition. 
Let him have only 8 hours of daylight which should help bring him out of condition.

If the urges don’t dissipate, take the budgie to an Avian Vet for a check-up.
Sometimes, the vet will suggest a special diet or hormone injection to balance the natural hormones. 
A busy bird is a happy bird, especially if you are part of the fun. Mating is a natural part of aviary life. 
Teenage Budgies need to have directed activity if you do not feel comfortable observing.*


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks for this! He certainly likes his shredder toys and as luck would have it his parrot parcel this month has a huge wooden toy! I’ve also ordered him a kabob!
Is it daylight or light in general that affects them? The boys have always had a cover but I can’t persuade Gogo to accept one, she gets nervous and agitated and upsets the boys and generally someone (Clarence) ends up falling off their perch. So I’ve laid off the cover recently. Unfortunately I am a pretty bad sleeper and I am prone to staying up late or getting up in the middle of the night/very early morning. As they live in the living room I do worry about disturbing them. Could that be affecting Gally’s habits?

I will try again to convince Gogo to accept a cover just in case.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Light is what affects them.
Could you move the boys cage into a different room in the evening?
Then you could cover just the boys' cage. 
Gaby wouldn't get agitated if her cage is not covered and if the boys are in a different room, she shouldn't be able to cause Clarence to fall off his perch.
Make sure you cover just the top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front of the cage. Use something like a black smooth-weave tablecloth, sheet, (OR cage-cover).
Make sure you provide a nightlight to help prevent night frights.

Does Gally have swings and ladders to climb? Try to keep him as busy as possible.
Have you thought about working with him doing clicker training?*


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

They are choosing to all sleep in the same cage now, Gogo’s cage is still available and they all like playing in it, sometimes they sleep in it even though it’s barely big enough for one! But they all want to be together.
I could move them next door, it’s a big cage so it’s be an effort but we’ll give it a go if it’ll help Gally. I just covered the very top of the cage last night. Gogo was a bit miffed but settled down quite quickly. Once she’s used to it over the top I’ll begin lowering it down the sides little by little. 
They have lots of toys, shredding toys, wooden toys, swings, ladders and a ball with a bell in that they love chasing about the carpet. I get a parrot parcel every other month with their pellets and two new toys so I can charge the toys often. They are out all day most days as I work from home and I’m thinking of getting them a budgie gym for on top of their cage.They never stop! 

I’m mostly worried as I’m away in a couple of weeks and they’ll be locked up for the whole week. I don’t want Gally’s current “emotional state” to cause upset if they’re all bored.


----------

